# Best product to get chrome back on exhaust?



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

My MK3 TTS Has only done 5k miles but the exhausts are black already! After a clean I can lift some of the dirt but think I need a good product to lift the rest of it..any recommendations?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Autosol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Autosol is good but all depends how bad it is


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I use a product called Peek and then put a layer of wax on the pipes and it seems to keep them cleaner for longer and they are easier to clean.


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,
My local valeter recommends the twins by brite max.

T


----------

